# Frozen deer



## bobht (Jan 24, 2005)

I shot a deer about two weeks ago and hung it in my shed. Ever since the temperature has been below freezing and the deer has remained frozen. I want o know if I can hang it in my garage where the temperature is about 40 degrees for a coupla of weeks or if I should butcher it as soon as it thaws?


----------



## BigV (Dec 21, 2005)

bobht said:


> I shot a deer about two weeks ago and hung it in my shed. Ever since the temperature has been below freezing and the deer has remained frozen. I want o know if I can hang it in my garage where the temperature is about 40 degrees for a coupla of weeks or if I should butcher it as soon as it thaws?


I would butcher it as soon as it thaws enough. The freezing process will break down the meat so you will not need any additional hang time. I find it easier to butcher a deer when it's partially frozen. The meat even grinds better.


----------

